# Router with Jumbo Frames Support Recommendations



## AsphyxiA (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm setting up a small media server and want the best bandwidth possible on the network.

router reqs:
Wireless N support
gigabit lan if possible


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 21, 2009)

im selling a linksys wrt150n that has ddwrt v24 sp2 installed. 


its wifi N and supports jumbo frames and has TONS of other features you'd probably never use.

$50 shipped.

probably the best deal you're gonna find


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

AsphyxiA said:


> I'm setting up a small media server and want the best bandwidth possible on the network.
> 
> router reqs:
> Wireless N support
> gigabit lan if possible



Get a seperate router and gigabit switch.  That way all network traffic is isolated to the dedicated switch, and the only traffic that hits the router is internet traffic.  I've found that most of the gigabit routers out there tend to bog down very easily.  So while doing a single transfer from one computer to another gives great speeds, once you add in some heavy internet usage(like bittorrent or other forms of file sharing) the throughput on the internal network suffers from the high number of internet connections.  Isolating internal network traffic to a dedicated switch fixes this issue.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Sep 21, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Get a seperate router and gigabit switch.  That way all network traffic is isolated to the dedicated switch, and the only traffic that hits the router is internet traffic.  I've found that most of the gigabit routers out there tend to bog down very easily.  So while doing a single transfer from one computer to another gives great speeds, once you add in some heavy internet usage(like bittorrent or other forms of file sharing) the throughput on the internal network suffers from the high number of internet connections.  Isolating internal network traffic to a dedicated switch fixes this issue.



i think thats what I'm gonna do.  I spoke with my friend and he said the same thing about most routers that support jumbo frames tend to be unreliable.  Plus I have a 5 port gigabit switch somewhere, not sure if it supports jumbo frames or not.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 21, 2009)

Forget "jumbo frames".  The improvement is very small even when you get it working... and all devices need to support it... or it just brings you net net nil.

N is much more important, as is gigabit, as is QoS.


----------



## hat (Sep 22, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Get a seperate router and gigabit switch.  That way all network traffic is isolated to the dedicated switch, and the only traffic that hits the router is internet traffic.  I've found that most of the gigabit routers out there tend to bog down very easily.



This. You could easily grab a Joe Sixpack level wireless router and get a gigabit switch to add to it, that way the router does internet traffic ONLY, and any network traffic is handled by the switch.

I doubt you'll need more than wireless G for your internet (54mbps). Any computers you have doing heavy network transfers should be wired anyway.


----------



## francis511 (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833122246&cm_re=WNR854T-_-33-122-246-_-Product

All 3 I think !


----------



## francis511 (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833122220

More expensive


----------



## AsphyxiA (Sep 22, 2009)

ok, I'm going to go the separate router and switch since I have a 5 port switch with jumbo frame support.  

ok so does anyone know if this rosewell router supports dd-wrt?  
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166039


----------



## Mussels (Sep 22, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Get a seperate router and gigabit switch.  That way all network traffic is isolated to the dedicated switch, and the only traffic that hits the router is internet traffic.  I've found that most of the gigabit routers out there tend to bog down very easily.  So while doing a single transfer from one computer to another gives great speeds, once you add in some heavy internet usage(like bittorrent or other forms of file sharing) the throughput on the internal network suffers from the high number of internet connections.  Isolating internal network traffic to a dedicated switch fixes this issue.





lemonadesoda said:


> Forget "jumbo frames".  The improvement is very small even when you get it working... and all devices need to support it... or it just brings you net net nil.
> 
> N is much more important, as is gigabit, as is QoS.





i agree with both of the above. i never noticed any real gains from jumbo frames, and i'd rather buy a quality router with a seperate switch, than a midrange router with gigabit


----------

